# One more ball turner in progress



## Brass_Machine (Nov 8, 2008)

Decided to start building a ball turner for my lathe. Based on the multiple build ideas out there on the web and influenced by our own Divided He ad!

Started with some stock. Turned it to size and faced it off:







At this point my batteries died in my camera but I carried on for awhile last night. I sliced off a piece of the stock to start machining the base. Faced it off and called it a night. Went to the store this morning and got batteries and started again. 






I am really bad at taking pictures during my builds... so I completely forgot to grab some shots until I ended up at this point:






So that is where I am at. I am taking a break to work on some other projects and I hope to get back to it tonight or tomorrow.

Eric


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 8, 2008)

Good to see you making chips Eric ;D ............ sure Ralph will be pleased too ........... I'm gonna have to join you in making a new ball turner for my Boxford lathe as the one for my 9"x20" is a completely different fitting.

CC


----------



## Divided He ad (Nov 8, 2008)

I find myself intrigued Eric ;D 


I can't wait to see your design.... it looks interesting already! 



Ralph.


----------



## Paolo (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see your Idea...!
Cheers
Paolo


----------



## ksouers (Nov 9, 2008)

It's not brass???  ;D


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 9, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> It's not brass??? ;D



Kevin... I wish! 3" brass rod is way too expensive for a poor kid like me right now.

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Brass I will be watching your progress on this!!..


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 10, 2008)

Got some more shop time in today.

Finished up the bottom portion of the base. Added the 2 mount holes to attach the base to the cross slide.






Test fit it on the lathe






Then I took the other chunk of stock and faced it off.






Shaped the bottom of the upper base so it will fit the bottom part of the base.






I took the piece out flipped it around and cleaned the top portion up (forgot to take a pic). Then did a test fit again.






Brought the top part over to the mill. Added the slot for the tool, counter bored the center hole (for the bolt that connects the two pieces), and added the 2 access holes for the mounting bolts. Again, I forgot to take pics for the during. But here is the result test fitted to the lathe:






The access holes are so the base can be mounted and unmounted to the lathe without taking it apart:






I still have some work to do to the base... added the screws to hold the tool in place and drill and tap a hole for the lever to spin the ball turner. Then I have to make the L shaped tool holder itself. Maybe tomorrow.

Eric


----------



## Cedge (Nov 10, 2008)

Eric
It almost appears that you've been rummaging in my tool box...LOL. You're design is exactly how I built mine to fit the mini lathe. The only difference I see is that I added two new mounting holes to the top of the cross slide a bit further inboard. You'll really enjoy that tool. 

One tip....
Before you mount the cutting tool, put the L in the base and clamp it as if you're ready to cut a sphere. Then using what ever centering technique you prefer, center on the base. This will make sure that when you move over to locate the slot for the cutting tool, you are working from the point of rotation. The set screws always push the L to one side and this method compensates for it.

Steve


----------



## wareagle (Nov 10, 2008)

Eric,

It is looking great! I really like my ball turner, though I haven't used it much. I certainly is handy to have around when the need for a ball or radius come up!


----------



## T70MkIII (Jan 6, 2009)

Coming along nicely, Eric.


----------



## kvom (Jan 7, 2009)

I was back in class yesterday, and talking to the instructor mentioned all of the discussions/builds of ball turners going on here. I also mentioned Marv's and Gail's discussions of step turning. He agreed that step turning/filing is often quicker than setting up the turner, and depending on how easy the turner is to adjust may be more accurage as well.

I think I may try to build a turner that mounts on my compound, rather than on the cross slide, at some point.

Before I do so I'm going to try turning a ball with the step method, as my lathe has a DRO (should make it easier). The first ball will replace the plastic handle on the QCTP.


----------



## artrans (Jan 7, 2009)

this is one of the nicest I have ever seen look at this one

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130460


----------



## Bernd (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow artrans,

Nice find. I'd say that is the Cadilac of ball turners. He did that 3 years ago. 

And I have a Logan lathe, so I might just have to make one for my Logan. I've got one for the Grizzly. Also want to make one for my Sherline. It'd be nice to make micro mini balls. :big:

Bernd


----------



## Peter Neill (Jan 7, 2009)

Edited to remove post hi-jack.


----------



## artrans (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought the bearings thats as far as I got that was the easy part last year I must I don't even want to think about how much money I spend trying make balls I could have bought ever ball in ever size 10 times over I bought that handridge ball turner on ebay that takes about 32 hours to hook up to the lathe because its a so called fits all but don't fit what I have very good. anyway another day in the life of me. I would say it got me by the balls ;D ;D


----------



## Cliff (Jan 7, 2009)

Pete 
 Nice looking. I would like a PDF of those if you can get permission from mike. just send me a private message or email me my address is [email protected] thanks Cliff


----------



## max corrigan (Jan 7, 2009)

Pete me too, if you get permission i have got myford S7 so that would be great, save messing about getting the centre height right, or in my case wrong!
Cheers [email protected]


----------



## Bernd (Jan 7, 2009)

Here's a way of getting the center at the exact height you need.






When you get this far just put in the piece you are going to use to hold the cutter. Put in a sharp center in the tailstock and scribe a line. Mill to the line, plus the thickness of the cutter you are going to use and your cutter is set at center height.

Bernd


----------



## Divided He ad (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, as nice as the other one looks and as well as it has been crafted it is IMHO overkill (Though admittedly I have made a sparkly one!  :-[ ) the standard turner from Steve's plans works perfectly well 

Eric.... I would like to see your finished turner  I bet without all the time taken to screw the tool post over you will have the ball cut in half the time! 

It's not going to give you any more accuracy on the size, it still has to be measured by rule or vernier the set the radius... Either that or returned to the centre every time and the turns of the screw counted to use the thread pitch to calculate the radius you are setting!!! how laborious?! 

It may well be thought of as a little more rigid with having a dove tail.... But it's not a necessity, it may be thought to hold the cutter down better? But does it rely on near perfect machining and the very finely adjusted pressure on the gib, or do you still have to clamp the gib down tight to the tool post to make sure you get no chatter on your workpiece? Personally I think it is just a preference of the builder... 

The tool post clamping method as per the original design is more than adequate.... It's held my cutter ridged enough to cut many, many shapes into and out of stainless and a 50mm hemisphere in hardened steel.... No problem (got the pic's and video to prove it) 

The finish on the cut is more about how slowly and controlled the operator can move the tool through it's cutting cycle. As long as he has the tool post set correctly....turret firm and smooth, tool post flat to it's seat and tight on the screws!  



Basically, Eric... Your build is a really nice version and it will perform as well as any that have been added to your thread, as long as you make the tool post correctly  ;D 


So, let's have it finished ehh.... Prove I'm not just spouting [email protected]!! 



Bernd.... I still think it's wise to use a piece of bar cut to a sharp point in your chuck so that you get the centre correct.... not all tailstocks are as accurate as yours  ;D 
(To anyone reading... I'm not being rude!!! I've had this chat with Bernd before.... So I'm sure he's ok with my statement?!  )




Well that's my piece said.... ;D 



Ralph.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 7, 2009)

I picked up the insert yesterday. I am hoping to get it done very soon. I have a few more motorcycle parts to finish off first.

Thanks for the kind words and tips Ralph!

Eric


----------



## Bernd (Jan 8, 2009)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> Bernd.... I still think it's wise to use a piece of bar cut to a sharp point in your chuck so that you get the centre correct.... not all tailstocks are as accurate as yours  ;D
> (To anyone reading... I'm not being rude!!! I've had this chat with Bernd before.... So I'm sure he's ok with my statement?!  )
> Ralph.



Oh Darn Ralph. I used the wrong end of the machine again. :big: 

Ya, your right I should have used the chuck end. Oh well, live and learn. 

On the next ball turner. The one for the Sherline so I can micro machine mini balls. :big:

Bernd

P.S. I'm OK with anybody's statement. I have a very thick skin. The best have tried to get through. ;D


----------



## Divided He ad (Jan 8, 2009)

> On the next ball turner. The one for the Sherline so I can micro machine mini balls




Shouldn't that be micro balls too? I already used the 'mini' term for the 7x12 size of turner   ... isn't the shirline smaller? oh it's all very confusing ??? 

Oh well, whatever.... I forgot to copyright the term 'mini' anyway :big: 


Good luck with your little balls....... 



Ralph.


P.S.

Eric.... Have you finished yet!!??? :big: (only kidin... take your time  )


----------



## gmac (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's the shortcut to Mike Holescreek's original Logan design - photo's and drawings;

http://lepton.com/metal/ball_turner.html

Garry


----------



## rleete (Jan 8, 2009)

Divided He ad  said:
			
		

> Good luck with your little balls...



Well, that wasn't very nice.  :big:


----------



## Peter Neill (Jan 8, 2009)

Edited to remove post hi-jack.


----------



## Bernd (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Rleete who said Ralph was nice. :big:

Ralph,
It must be our English. I'll mini machine micro balls just doesn't sound right. :big:



> Good luck with your little balls.......



You been talking to the wife behind my back again. ;D :big: :big:

Bernd


----------



## SmoggyTurnip (Jan 9, 2009)

Peter Neill  said:
			
		

> I got the plans for that from Mike (Holescreek) a few years back, and made one for my Myford.
> 
> I had to re-draw the design, as the Myford has a lower centre height than the logan, and this meant quite a lot of changes, including a smaller bearing.
> All the features of the original are there, but nothing is the same.
> ...



I have looked at your pics and Mike's as well many many times and for the life of me I just can't figure out how that bearing works. How can this be done with just one tapered roller bearing. Does the center pin (bolt) not rub somewhere ?


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 9, 2009)

Mike, 

Very nice ball turner, it is a neat design. Welcome to the site!

Everyone else,

This thread has been hijacked. Please keep the discussion to the original project. To discuss Mike's ball turner, please start a new thread.

Eric


----------

